# Webseite in ISS7 zeigt keine Unterordner an?!



## BocaSpanky (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe auf einem V Server ISS7 laufen. Habe dort auch meine erste default Webseite drin.

Soweit passt alles. Wenn ich nun meine Url im Browser aufrufe funktioniert das auch.

Jetzt hab ich zum testen nen Unterordner erstellt und dort ne html reingepackt. 

Das Problemn ist das ich diese nicht direkt im Brwoser aufrufen kann weil dann die Fehlermeldung kommt sie wäre nicht vorhanden. Pfade habe ich mehrmals überprüft.

Kann ich denn irgendwie den Zugriff so verändern das ich auf alle Ordner und Unterordner Zugriff habe über den Browser?

Grüße
Patrick


----------

